# electrical problems



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

the other day i had to put in a bulb in my overhead light. after the light was in i turned it on and it didnt work then, my clock stoped working, my two lights overhead stopped working and my radio doesn't save my stations after i turn off the car. ive tried to find the fuses for this but i cant locate them its none of the ones under the hood and the manual says there located in the passenger sides compartment which i cant locate . can any1 help me out??


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, now I see. Did you get it resolved?


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

Z_Rated said:


> Oh, now I see. Did you get it resolved?


nope im trying to talk to my old high school teacher and see if i can bring it by the school and use there computer i have no idea where my fuses that control all of those functions are


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you look where I suggested in your other post under the drivers side dash? Just look on the kick panel above the dead pedal. I guess I should of mentioned that on the flip-side of the fuse compartment cover is a listing of what each fuse is for. The cover slides up with slight pressure and out. Let us know what you find there. Z


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

heck when i thought mine went out i didn't pay any attention to it. then like a few days later it started working again.

just negativegain's two since 

i say give it a while


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

got it fixed was a fuse. thx for the help in finding the fuse box location


----------

